# Automatische Bildunterschrift



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich in Photoshop unter ein Bild eine Bildunterschrift aus dem Dateinamen und einem Copyrighthinweis automatisch hinzugefügt.
Ich muß die Position der Bildunterschrift einstellen können und die Schriftart.
Ich habe schon versucht das ganze mit dem Kontaktabzug, Dr. Browns Captionmaker und der Stapelverarbeitung. Hat nur alles nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielt.
Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß


----------



## ink (16. Mai 2008)

Das müsste doch mit nem Mix aus Script/Aktion/Automatisieren (ich weiß immernoch nicht den genauen Ausdruck :/) funktionieren.
Is aber schon ne Menge was das Script leisten muss.
Vielleicht müsstest du dir mehrere besorgen und die nacheinander laufen lassen.
(Oder selber erstellen)

Genaue Links kann ich grad nicht liefern, sorry.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also ich versteh einfach nicht das es da noch nichts vernünftiges gibt. Das ist doch eine Problemstellung mit der man ständig zu tun hat als Photograf.

Aber die Kombination verschiedener Aktionen habe ich auch schon versucht und bin dann teilweise an so rudimentären Dingen wie ebenbenennungen gescheitert.
Zum Beispiel das Ausrichten einer Textebene scheiterte in spätestens dem zweiten Kontaktabzug daran das die textebene der Bildunterwschrift anderst hieß und ich ne Fehlermeldung beim ausführen der Aktion erhielt das die Ebene nicht mehr vorhanden wäre.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (16. Mai 2008)

Bei den mitgelieferten Aktionen sind keine passenden dabei?
Ansonsten könnte ich Adobe Exchange empfehlen, dort könntest du fündig werden.
(Musst dich zwar kostenlos anmelden, lohnt sich aber)
Weil der Großteil der Skripte die im Netz rumschwirren sind nur Spielerei.
Und die wirklich guten Dinger wird man nur mit Glück in den hintersten Seiten von Google finden 

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2008)

Also bei Exchange hab ich schon geschaut. Bin ja schon lange bei Adobe angemeldet .
Hab auch schon lange die Scripte von Dr. Brown.
Falls du die noch nicht kennst kann ich dir diese mal empfehlen. Aber auch dort sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten Bescheiden.
Habs zwar geschafft noch per Scripting bei dennen neue Schriften hinzuzufügen aber das wars dann auch schon.

Ich habs jetzt halt per Hand gemacht war aber auch ein Tag arbeit bei 90 Bildern. Was ja noch verhältnismäßig wenige sind. Oft hab ich mit mehreren 100 bis 1000 zu tuen die ich als Kontaktabzug benötige und es sollte an jedem Bild ein Copyright als Unterschrift stehen da die auch andere die Bilder in die Finger bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## ink (17. Mai 2008)

Klar kenn und hab ich die Sachen von Dr Brown, ich schau doch Adobe TV 
(Zu geil der Kerl *g*)
Wenns nur das Copyright an ner festgelegten Stelle sein soll ist das ja kein Problem.
Nur wenn es noch genau plaziert werden muss, ist es ja fast wie händisch machen.

Wäre was für unsere Coder, mal so n Script zu entwickeln.


----------

